

Website or email address to suggest an app to Apple/iOS team - andegre

I&#x27;d like to make a suggestion for an app&#x2F;service that I think Apple should provide on their operation system. Does anyone know of an email address, or website for these types of submittals?
======
iancarroll
[https://www.apple.com/legal/intellectual-
property/policies/i...](https://www.apple.com/legal/intellectual-
property/policies/ideas.html)

~~~
andegre
thanks

